# Mess Kit Question



## Redeye (9 Dec 2010)

So, I have a dining in this weekend, and it suddenly dawned on me that I transferred units this year, and of course, my Mess Kit is sporting buttons and collar dogs from my old unit.  I'm going to try to get my hands on the correct collar dogs tonight (they're gold wire, not the same as we wear on DEU), but even if I do there's not much for a guarantee I can get them put on.

I remember at my old unit an officer who transferred in wore his previous unit's mess kit for a period of time without issue - is there any sort of standard rule about that.  I asked the Adjt but he doesn't seem to know - and I can't find anything about it!


----------



## MMSS (9 Dec 2010)

Search turned up this similar thread: http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/97052/post-980851.html

Consensus seemed to be that of course it is preferable to respect your new unit however there seems to be ample anecdotal evidence of people doing this.


----------



## Redeye (9 Dec 2010)

I'd seen that thread and drawn the same conclusions - I'm more remiss for not fixing minor things - though Regimental buttons are apparently not easy to come by for my current unit, so that's part of a reasoning.  I'll see what I can pull off.


----------



## Old and Tired (9 Dec 2010)

Redeye said:
			
		

> So, I have a dining in this weekend, and it suddenly dawned on me that I transferred units this year, and of course, my Mess Kit is sporting buttons and collar dogs from my old unit.  *I'm going to try to get my hands on the correct collar dogs tonight *  (they're gold wire, not the same as we wear on DEU), but even if I do there's not much for a guarantee I can get them put on.
> 
> I remember at my old unit an officer who transferred in wore his previous unit's mess kit for a period of time without issue - is there any sort of standard rule about that.  I asked the Adjt but he doesn't seem to know - and I can't find anything about it!



Redeye

Come see me in the office tonight.  I know I've got a couple of sets of collar dogs left fom a swap I made.  I might have some buttons in there as well.  I should be in the office at about 6:15

H


----------

